# Bidding Proposal



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I was wondering what you guys use for a proposal. I normally did it with a handshake. But I am looking into bidding for a ymca and they require a proposal. If anyone has a copy of one I could use to make one. anything will be better then anything. thanks!


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

whats your email ill send you mine


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

my email is [email protected] thanks man!


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

email sent!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

thanks man. that will work to get an idea from. thanksa bunch i.o.u


----------



## nv_my_z71 (Nov 25, 2008)

Could I also get a copy please. [email protected]


----------



## kws (Oct 22, 2008)

could i get acopy too?

[email protected]

Thank you!


----------



## danknight60 (Nov 7, 2006)

hey why not can i get it too lol [email protected]


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

Can someone send me one too please? Mycirus at yahoo dot com


----------



## SilkKnitter (Apr 2, 2008)

ColliganLands;661749 said:


> whats your email ill send you mine


Me too just so i can have something to go off of. Please! [email protected]


----------



## l78book (Dec 8, 2008)

ColliganLands;661749 said:


> whats your email ill send you mine


could you send me a copy of that? my e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## evertonyardcare (Apr 4, 2007)

could you please e-mail me a copy so I can look it over - thanks in advance 

everton


----------



## evertonyardcare (Apr 4, 2007)

please sent to [email protected]


----------



## Sammy (Jul 19, 2000)

Please *don't *send me a copy. TY


----------



## firebug130 (Feb 8, 2006)

I'd like one as well..... that would be [email protected]


----------



## repoman19 (Sep 17, 2009)

*snow plow bid sheet example needed*

im in need of a sample bid sheet that i can tweak and use as my own... i am new to plowing and i have not been able to find any kind of a bid sheet that i can submit to prospective customers. my email is [email protected] i understand that your bid sheet has taken you time to make, and im not trying to steal and/or benefit off of your labor, but if anyone is willingto help me, a really appreciate it. dave


----------



## rs services (Sep 1, 2009)

me too [email protected]


----------



## TonawandaNY (Aug 3, 2009)

For what it is worth, I hand it to the client face to face and use my contract. I give them a overview of the contract, tell them to look it over, and if they have question, my number is on the contract. I tell them when they are ready to sign it, call me I will pick it up, or mail it.


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

funny, the guy asking has over 1,500 posts.. one would think hes got this biz licked


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Jesus, talk about desperate! Colligans you should charge for it and you won't have to plow this winter!

Let's all remember, "Anything will be better than anything"


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

i have a contract to just got it back from the attorney and now i am going to download it on to a cd it will make you millions if you buy it from me. get it now while supplies last only 75.99 plus 8.00 shipping and handling


----------



## snowbizplowing (Jan 28, 2009)

Me to please   [email protected]
thanks scott


----------



## nv_my_z71 (Nov 25, 2008)

Could I get copies also please to [email protected]


----------



## plow3232 (Sep 21, 2009)

can you send me one too thanks [email protected]


----------

